# 2015 Mid-Atlantic Century/Metric/Other Big Fall ride thread



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Hey all, last week was the first of the local (for me) century rides of the year, and I missed it. In part that was because I wasn't paying attention. Let's not let that happen for anyone in our neck of the woods going forward. I'll post what I know. Please add what you know.

This Monday, Labor Day, is the Indian Head 100 over in Indian Head, MD. I did this ride last year and it was a pretty great first century ride. Not dead flat, not too hilly. Strava tells me it was 3412' of elevation. Pretty low key, although I was impressed by the support stops. And at $30 through September 3, or $50 to walk up and ride, it is dirt cheap.

The very well known Back Roads Century put on by Potomac Pedalers is September 20. It starts and ends in Shepherdstown, WV. There is no onsite registration and it usually closes out at 2,500. Registration is now $60 for non-members, but PP members ride for $35, and the membership is $30, so if you ride you probably should join. I've not done this ride but have been told I need to. If for nothing else, the people who run it are great and it is a beautiful part of the area to ride through. At 4300' of elevation it is a bit more of a challenge, but still not designed to kill.

Speaking of designed to kill, on September 12 the Civil War Century will be held. Based out of Thurmont, MD, it is 7,546' of climbing. Or from my perspective, something to look forward to being able to do. I think that perspective is likely a permanent one for me. Registration is $40. 

Also on September 20 is the Harrisburg Bike Club's Three Creek Century. It is somewhat to the west of Harrisburg in some of the most beautiful and perfect for riding patch of the Mid-Atlantic I know. I've ridden most of the ride route on my own quite a bit and may do the century this year if I can convince my better half to spend the weekend up there. It, like the others is in the midst of registration, which is cheap. At the moment it is $25 for adults and only $5 for under 18. 

Oh, and there is the Seagull Century. If you don't know about it, it is too late to do this year unless you want to camp out. I'm not going to provide info on it and be part of making this thing any bigger than it already is. Do it if you feel you must. Not my cup of tea.

All of the above (well, I'm assuming about the Seagull) have various shorter route options. So, a metric, a half, or even something shorter can be done instead.

That's all I have right now, but I'll probably post more as I have time. Please, if you are in any of the Mid-Atlantic states, or just know about big rides coming up, please add to the thread. 

Cheers!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I live in western NJ, but often get over to eastern PA where there's lot of good cycling opportunities. Here are a few upcoming events in the area:

In Montgomery County on Oct 25.
Oktoberfest Ride |

And there's Bicycling Magazine's ride from the Lehigh Valley Velodrome on Oct 4.
2015 Bicycling Fall Classic | Bicycling

Also, The Gap Gallop
Gap Gallop 2015


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

The Oxon Hill Bike Club (OHbike.org; a very nice club to be part of by the way) lists the events in close proximity on their website
Maryland Cycling Events

If you are looking for something of longer distances, the DC Randonneurs have two 200 Km events remaining for the year.
DC Randonneurs: Calendar
The Flatbread is ....flat. Maryland eastern shore. 
The Woodbine maybe the most challenging of the local brevet due to the climbing involved. Needless to say the views are spectacular.

Incidentally, the Seagull offers shorter routes but it is overpopulated to say the least.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I'm definitely doing the IH100 this Monday, so look for the greybeard in the OrbVelo kit if you do it. 

I thought the people who ran last year's were super nice. I'd ride with them if I didn't live in NoVA or I did a lot of group riding. I do and I don't so at this point I'm just picking and choosing organized rides to do.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

So, today was the Indian Head 100, and it was a great time. It was a bit on the hot and humid side, but hey, it's DC, so it's going to be hot and humid. I did my part, and bested last year's time by half an hour - pretty crazy that I've been riding for a year and a half and did a 5:14 century. (Go me!) But the point of this post is to give a huge shout out to the folks at the Oxon Hill Bike Club who put on a great event. Really great people, both those who rode and those who worked the even from before I got there at 6:30 this morning and were there still working the picnic when I left. The stops were great, the route was improved over last year, and the entire day was very well run. A huge thank you to all of those who made it possible.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

The Savage Century is another tough but beautiful ride. I posted in the "Big rides near DC NoVA" thread about it.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anybody heading down to Harrisonburg for the Jeremiah Bishop ride? I did the 77 mile route last year. Signed up for the 103 mile, all paved route this year (same as the 77, but with a 25 mile loop built in). Likely my last big ride of the year.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

moose82 said:


> Anybody heading down to Harrisonburg for the Jeremiah Bishop ride? I did the 77 mile route last year. Signed up for the 103 mile, all paved route this year (same as the 77, but with a 25 mile loop built in). Likely my last big ride of the year.


Never heard of it before now, which is unfortunate as I have a daughter at JMU and wouldn't have minded seeing her in coordination with riding this. Instead, I'll be up in PA doing the Three Creek Century put on by the Harrisburg Bicycle Club. Looks like a perfect weekend for riding all over the Mid-A though!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, if anyone is looking for something to do tomorrow the 19-th, there's the Rappahannock Rough ride -- Rappahannock Rough Ride | Fauquier Free Clinic

I just found out that I can't go and have paid my $40 upfront, so if anyone wants my place, email me at [email protected]. It's a beautiful, very hilly ride. It's only 63 miles, but you'll feel it at the end. I'm bummed as this is one of the two weekend rides I get in every year. The other is the dreaded Seagull Century. 

Washington VA is about an hour from DC. Home of the Inn at Little Washington. The ride starts at a considerate time (10:00), so you don't have to get up at the crack of dawn to get there.


----------

